# Onwards and upwards.



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive posted a post asking for any personal tips or methods but as i got no reply I decided to try my own one and that is holding millet as close to your bird as you can and moving it closer and slower. So far 5 days after he now steps up but still flys back to the parents after awhile unless I bribe him with sunflower seeds or millet. He/she is still wary of my hands as I usually have to follow it when he runs away for a bit and it will put its head in between my fingers to retrieve the treat. Would it be better if i trained him in a room away from the birds after i get him use to being in a cage?


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive found its easier to tame birds on their own without other birds around, but he might find that stressful and call out for them or worse pluck his feathers out. (this happened to me when i seperated mine) 

If you are going to try tame him on his own though i would suggest you keep the bird seperate and move his cage into another room so he has no contact (but can hear) the other birds so you can make a proper bond with him.. leave the radio on or something so when youre not there so he isnt feeling totally isolated.

Saying all that though, I would keep on doing what youre doing and the bird will eventually not see you as a threat and will come and sit with you when he is comfortable. The best advice really is to not push the bird and to go at the birds own pace. Just spend time with him. If he backs off, you must back off too... dont follow him! Leave it a few minutes, and try again. Ive found though that bribes are very helpful, and its easier to gain trust that way


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for that but how about if I just brought it into another room just for training sessions and brought it back afterwards?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are some threads with training tips:


Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

__________________


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks a million


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

mrme3257 said:


> Thanks for that but how about if I just brought it into another room just for training sessions and brought it back afterwards?


Personally, i wouldnt.. you will confuse your bird, he/she will call out for the parents and vise versa. It will need to adjust to its new surroundings, and moving him/her around will leave it unsettled, once you have moved it to where you want, leave it there until its tame. You can tame your tiel in the same room as its parents but it will take longer. The more time you spend with it the quicker the process (Hopefully!) How old is your tiel?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it would be okay to take the baby to a different room to train. I wouldn't completely separate him from his parents though. I think that would be too upsetting for him.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You're certainly getting different opinions on this. I think it just goes to show that it is an individual thing--you try different settings, and see what works best for a particular bird.

A while back I was training two budgies. I took them out of the cage and into another room, where I had a playstand on a table. I had good success with target training in that environment. The only issue was giving the treat only to the bird who was showing the behavior I wanted. Someone suggested training them at one end of the table and giving the reward at the other end. Then, someone said, reward the bird you're not working with for staying on the perch. That combination worked well. The first bird got his treat at the reward station. The second bird only got the reward if he stayed on the perch. It took a couple f days, but they got it.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody at the moment im working on eating out of my hand and ill see how that goes


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

At the moment Alpha is now jumping a few centimeters to reach the millet on my hand so Onwards and upwards


----------

